# External Carbon Filter trash bin made



## Gurkin (Dec 23, 2018)

Hello to all, here is my first post here (sorry in advance for misspeling, I am not native English speaker)
Reading this forum for couple month gives me a lot of usefull information, great community.

I am making first indor into small cabinet with Northern Lign strain and on 5th week of vegetation is smells a lot, so, here is my trash bin filter, attached to the roof of cabin (since inside not so much space) with kitchen oven exhaust fan - it is silent and powerfull.
I spent 5,5 lbs of granulated carbon to  put between two thin agrofibre sheets wrapped around wire net 'tube', than wrapped open spaces ot the top and glue-gun'ed. after installing there is no smell in house at all.
Learning how to ScrOG with FIM/LST now, wish me a luck)


----------



## bombtombadil (Feb 26, 2022)

nt, didnt watch the post date


----------



## bombtombadil (Feb 26, 2022)

nt


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> nt, didnt watch the post date


Better off spending the money and get a real one


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

Legal fees are very expensive these days


----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2022)

Sorry but this thread makes no since.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

I gather Tom was thinking of making a homemade filter but realized it was an old unposted thread 
So I was trying to steer him in a good direction. But who am I?


----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2022)

Ok, thanks


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok, thanks



Sorry all, I originally replied here and noticed the date after, that's why I edited NT. I hate paying 50-100 bucks or more on a carbon filter that will need to be replaced. After crunching the numbers, building a filter would have cost me more so I went with two cheap carbon filters (one as a backup) from Home depot.

Odor still gets through slightly during final weeks of flower, I'm working on a solution now.


----------

